# Not so new to the group



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

I was actually on TAM 10+ years ago (for reference I was around during the shamwow saga at the time it happened). My user name was uphillbattle, and I would have used the name but I don't remember the password and don't have access to the email I used for it.

I am back not because of some large problem I am having but because this community gave me a lot of helpful insights and perspectives that had helped me along the way. I have never told my full story on here with the exception of a few people in dm (SA and BBW are a couple of them). I will be doing so soon, I think I can get over the shame of the worst parts of it at this point.

For now I was just reintroducing myself to the community. I have been married 12 years this is my second marriage. I have 2 kids 24 and 18, she has 2 kids 24 and 21 and we have a 13 yo together.

I will be around.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome back to TAM!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

How'd you get your name back?


uphillbattle said:


> My user name was uphillbattle


How'd you get your name back?


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Sfort said:


> How'd you get your name back?
> 
> How'd you get your name back?


I sent a message to EleGirl as it says to do in the forum rules


----------

